# Dallas, TX - Big Cedar Freeride Trails lotsa pics



## addomg (Mar 29, 2005)

Finally have enough built that it is worth mentioning. Not a destination spot, but good for a day trip if close or if you happen to be driving through Dallas or in town for business. Trails are legal and open to the public thanks to the generosity of Mountain Creek Church which allows use of their land and DORBA the official mtb trail steward. Located in south Dallas. Specific info/directions here: https://www.dorba2.com/trail/big-cedar-wilderness-trails

Big Cedar currently has 9 miles (constantly growing) of great xc trails, 3 rock pits for trials riders, dirt jump area, and 2 downhill freeride trails. Like the xc trails, freeride trails aren't finished yet, but both are about 1/4 mile long now with berms, wood features, and jumps.

So come out and session.

A couple trials pit pics.


















Freeride Trail #1 is named Pitbull these are current features from top to current ending point:


















































































































The 2nd freeride trail is named Crazy Stain, again features from top to current ending point.


































































































Dirt Jump pictures - roll in is shanty but solid.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

About how long do you estimate your down hill runs are going to be? My sister lives in Waxathatchi (Sp), maybe I'll try and make it there this summer or fall. Any plans for any DH races there? I used to do the TX XC series over 10 yrs ago, when I went to school at La Tech. I miss the scene there.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

nice stuff man...you could drive a tractor over the stunt in pics 12 &13 and i imagine it would hold up no problem - that thing is beefy. looks like a lot of work went into, and a lot of fun :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

both runs will be about thirty seconds long (if you are slow). We just got an infusion of enthusiasm for this spot and are building some bigger, more interesting stunts (think salad bowl) so this place is gonna be wild for a local spot. dJs are Ho-Hum but we take our Freeride a bit more serious. dont forget to sign a waiver at the trail head.


----------



## jabain (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my god...I wanna have sex to that trail right this minute.


----------



## aaron81fire (Apr 13, 2006)

Dang, I'm from abilene and head up north for the occasional DH race in NM and CO. Been looking for a place to ride besides the local single-track. Looks like I just found me somewhere to get some training in!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweeeeet


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice set up and really good work I like the latch set up on the drop in the first pic...
Build a pump trac and get your stamina on and that place is pretty complete. Nice going guys.....


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, that looks really cool. If you're going to put in a warning sign, the people you're probably trying to address won't know what "TTF's" are tho.


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like an awesome place to ride...I love all the stunts and features you guys have there.....if it wasn't 16 hours or so away I would think about heading over...


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

HOLY SPIT!

I was out there last April, that area has come a long long way! You guys should be proud of that. Now I have reason to bring my Nomad next time I'm out that way.


----------



## slopoke25 (Apr 30, 2010)

jabain said:


> Oh my god...I wanna have sex to that trail right this minute.


my tires have to touch that dirt so please limit your dirt humping to addoms yard...


----------



## panama (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice job - well done!


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

miklorsmith said:


> Yeah, that looks really cool. If you're going to put in a warning sign, the people you're probably trying to address won't know what "TTF's" are tho.


the XC'ers coined the term TTF (technical trail feature) we just call them ladders so there should be no confusion. It is pretty cool that we got 4 genres of MTB'ing in one spot, let the riding begin


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> About how long do you estimate your down hill runs are going to be? My sister lives in Waxathatchi (Sp), maybe I'll try and make it there this summer or fall. Any plans for any DH races there? I used to do the TX XC series over 10 yrs ago, when I went to school at La Tech. I miss the scene there.


I actually rode out here today. It's short but fun. Definitely more freeride with all the ladders and features. I personally didn't like it as much for that reason. Dirt jumps were fun to play around on though.

If you're ever out here in the summer we can go check it out. The good thing is there's not much pushing. Way smaller than Demo.


----------

